# BeeSweet Lemonade



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Heard about this entrepreneurial girl tonight and had to shine some light on this great story.



> When I was just four, my family encouraged me to make a product for a Children's business competition (the Acton Children’s Business Fair) and Austin Lemonade Day. So I put on my thinking cap. I thought about some ideas. While I was thinking, two big events happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check it out: http://beesweetlemonade.com/


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

What a great story! Thank you for passing it along.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I saw it on the news! How neat for her. Thanks for sharing the additional information.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Great story Barry. I don't live far from Cameron SC.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Cute story! We've got a young lady in our bee club this girl reminds me of. Ours is not making lemonade, but she's sharing the love and enthusiasm for bees with her school and girl scouts troop.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Pretty cool I think!


----------



## paul24 (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice story!


----------

